# Combat Engineer with controlled hypothyroidism?



## williamholden55 (15 Jan 2016)

Hello, I have applied to be a Combat Engineer, and have done the CFAT aswell as the interview. Now all that is left is the medical, and i just have one concern. I have minor hypothyroidism (im on the lowest dose possible and am asymptomatic) and have been on the same dose for 3 years now, so safe to say it is controlled. I was wondering would this disqualify me? i can survive without the medication without a doubt (have done so in the past) and the only reason i know i have hypothyroidism is because it came up in routine bloodwork.

Any answers you guys you give me would be very much appreciated!


----------



## mariomike (15 Jan 2016)

williamholden55 said:
			
		

> I have minor hypothyroidism (im on the lowest dose possible and am asymptomatic) and have been on the same dose for 3 years now, so safe to say it is controlled. I was wondering would this disqualify me? i can survive without the medication without a doubt (have done so in the past) and the only reason i know i have hypothyroidism is because it came up in routine bloodwork.



This may help,

Hypothyroidism under control...  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/60998.0/nowap.html

See also,

Hypothyroid
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+hypothyroid&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=k2aZVtqOCuSM8QfHyZDgDw&gws_rd=ssl

_As always,_ best to contact Recruiting.


----------



## Loachman (15 Jan 2016)

Nobody here can give you anything barely resembling a definitive answer for several reasons, and that is what we tell every single person who asks the same question (albeit about different medical conditions) here. Speculation is futile and irrelevant.

You will not know, one way or the other, until you get the result from your medical assessment. Be patient.

Would whatever anybody said cause you to change anything that is in progress already?


----------

